# Question for the smart people out there....



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Smart People, I have a question. I have a FCG that I've had for 17 years, and she is displayed on a screened porch which has worked really well for me. I want to add more FCG (maybe not ghosts) in my haunt next year, and I have a question. The big thing about the motor and mechanism is keeping it dry, right? Is there any reason that if I built a "box" with a four to six inch trim piece around the "box" and had the mechanism within that "box" so that it is protected from rain and weather, that I couldn't put it anywhere in my haunt? Like outdoors? What I'd like to do is have some FCG skeletons in the graveyard, and maybe a ghost or ghoul moving in other parts of the fenced yard. I was thinking if I painted the "box" flat black, it would all but "disappear" at night and then I'd have a moving ghost/skeleton/ghoul that I could place anywhere in the yard, without having to worry about ruining the motor. Bottom line I want moving props that can be out in the weather for most of the month of October. Tell me, am I wanting the impossible???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, wanting the impossible would be more like expecting real ghosts to come hang out in your yard in October:jol:

People set up their FCGs inside outdoor mausoleums, so I don't see why you couldn't do the equivalent of a roof over your ghost's head for weather protection. The ghost itself would still be exposed to wind and rain, of course.

Is the plan to build the box large enough to enclose the entire top rig and not just the motor?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

closing in the motor might be a ventilation issue and burn out the motor.
lot of variables here, how about a pic..?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

As BillyVampire noted, ventilation can be an issue. The motors, especially if they are high speed, tend to run a bit hot, so they need a source for fresh, cool air to keep them working (and from setting your stuff on fire). I don't know how severe your weather situations are or can be, so even something simple like an umbrella mounted above the motor may be adequate, if higher winds or heavy snow are an issue, you may need to build something a bit heavier duty. 
If you do go to using a "box", you might consider mounting some computer fans in the box to pull fresh air through. Keep in mind that this means there has to be a way/opening for air to come in as well as be vented out.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

From what I understand wiper motors are pretty weatherproof. Maybe I am wrong? You could use that and rather than suspending the mechanism over the ghost's head you could build it to sit a couple inches off the ground and put only pulleys/eye hooks in the air. That way there is much less to suspend and much less to hide as well. Dr. Kreepy on YouTube here:


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperCreep31 said:


> From what I understand wiper motors are pretty weatherproof. Maybe I am wrong? You could use that and rather than suspending the mechanism over the ghost's head you could build it to sit a couple inches off the ground and put only pulleys/eye hooks in the air. That way there is much less to suspend and much less to hide as well. Dr. Kreepy on YouTube here:
> '09 Yard set up - YouTube


That is a super great idea! I like that idea of putting the rigging below instead of above. Shoot, for that matter you could put it anywhere, to the side or back using the same concept of running it with longer strings and extra pulleys.


----------

